# Large table top glue up clamp set up?



## Rick C.

Howdy,
A few years ago I had a WW magazine that had plans on how to build a clamp jig that hung on a wall vertically. It used 3/4" pipe clamps, vertically hung on 3/4" plywood brackets then mounted to 3/4" plywood cut about 6" wide x 8' long that were mounted to the wall horizontally. In between each clamp, was aluminum angle, front and back to align the edge glued boards.
The width of the table is only limited to the length of the pipes, mine are 5', the length is expandable by adding more clamps.
The reason I want to use this set up is that you set the sliding parts of the clamps down to the desired width, stack the edge glued boards, tighten the aluminum angle( steel and glue stains wood),to make the boards flush as possible and tighten the clamps.
The whole set up only takes up wall space, not floor space.
I have an idea of how it's made, but would much rather have the plans if anyone here knows of them.
Thanks for any help,
Rick


----------



## ryan50hrl

Sounds interesting......If you find it....i'd like to see it....


----------



## TMA Woodworks

Rick 

FWW Magazine had this one. Is it the one you were thinking of?

If it is and you need some help getting issue # ect let me know

Bob

I have the FWW archive disk so I was able to find the #. Issue 189 page 14. Feb of 2007


----------



## Rick C.

TMA Woodworks, 
Thank you, that is not the one, but very close and looks like it would work well. The one I was referring to has the screw handles on top and is flush on the wall. 
This one will certainly do the job, I'll see if it's still available.:thumbsup:
THANK YOU,
Rick


----------



## woodnthings

*this design may be better*

If you set your first plank on the moveable jaws at the bottom then stack your other planks on top until you reach your width then slide the adjustable jaws down on top that will work easier than the whole other way around.....I think :blink: 

A piece of angle could go on first OR a plank that doesn't get glued on as a straight edge may also work better. Having to adjust all the moveable jaws beforehand to the right width would not be my preferred procedure. :no:


----------



## Noek

I suppose cauls are out of the question with that setup, how would you keep the boards from moving?


----------



## Steve Neul

I don't believe I would like a vertical glue up table. The boards need to be hammered flat and the one on post 3 you would almost have to get down on your hands and knees to tighten it. I could see one mounted on the wall that would fold down with supporting legs you could use like a table and when the panel is clamped fold it up against the wall like a murphy bed.


----------



## Rick C.

The on I saw, was mounted to the wall. The angle was screwed to wood and mounted with 1/4-20 star knobs, these are the cauls. I'll see if I can draw something up and get it on here. My only real concern is the brackets that hold the top, screw part of the clamps.
Thanks to all.
Rick


----------



## TMA Woodworks

Okay how about this one?

It's from http://www.rockler.com/how-to/wall-mounted-plywood-panel-press/


----------



## Noek

OK, that's cool


----------



## Rick C.

TMA, 
That's it!!! I guess it was in a Rockler sponsored mag, I never thought to check on Rockler's site.
This will fit on the wall behind my kiln.
Woodnthings, 
Sounds right, I may need to come up with a way to invert it.
Much appreciation to all, Thank you very much:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Rick


----------



## cabinetman

Rick C. said:


> TMA,
> That's it!!! I guess it was in a Rockler sponsored mag, I never thought to check on Rockler's site.
> This will fit on the wall behind my kiln.


Cool idea if you have the wall space. Be mindful of the heat (if any) from the kiln.








 







.


----------



## Rick C.

Thanks C'man,
The kiln is well insulated and I can stack the boards on it.


----------



## Priusjames

That's a cool design.

Just this afternoon I was looking at my pipe clamps leaning in the corner behind the door, and thinking about making a rack to hang them on the wall...a setup like this adds usability to the storage plan.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention!

James


----------



## Rick C.

That's what I was thinkin' too, 'specially since they are removable and out of the way.


----------



## Phoonman

TMA Woodworks said:


> Rick
> 
> FWW Magazine had this one. Is it the one you were thinking of?
> 
> If it is and you need some help getting issue # ect let me know
> 
> Bob
> 
> I have the FWW archive disk so I was able to find the #. Issue 189 page 14. Feb of 2007


----------

